# Shipping furniture Canada to Australi



## miska999 (Mar 29, 2012)

Made the move to Canada to try it out for a year, in this process we sold the majortiy of our furniture back in australia on teh account that most furniture is cheaper here in canada, and that shipping is expensive and time consuming.
After essentially setting up and starting over in Canada, we have decided, that when the year is up here, we will be shipping furniture back to Australia. I cannot bear to sell my kids furniture for a second time (im sure they will develop a complex later in life about the 'disposability' of their personal items, which im trying to avoid by not doing the 'sell up' twice.
Anyone with recomendations for shipping companies which a good, would be much appreciated.

FYI moving from Toronto (GTA) back to Sydney (area)
Looking at at 20' container.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Where in Australia r u from and how long was ur flight?xx


----------



## Helrig50 (Sep 7, 2011)

Back in 1999 we used Allied Pickfords to ship Vancouver to Perth - a 20ft container. We were very satisfied with the service. 

Only glitch was, between the time of the estimate and when we moved, we bought a few other things and needed the 20ft container plus a bit extra. For that, they put your overflow stuff in with another container. That second, overflow container took 4 weeks longer and unfortunately they put the kitchen stuff in that one so it was inconvenient. If this should happen to you, stress that you want the extra overflow be packed with non-essentials.

Depending on how much stuff you have, we've found shipping to be more cost effective. You sell for practically nothing then have to pay all over again to set up home again otherwise, and it's amazing how quickly it adds up. Plus, when you get to your destination and your goods arrive, it makes the new place feel like Home. I don't believe in clutter and too many things, but there are memorable items, i.e., art pieces we picked up on our many travels, etc. that are meaningful, so it's worth it. We shipped our goods again when we returned to Canada this year, and no regrets. Not everybody feels the same and that's fair enough.

Good luck with your move back.


----------



## cinchoua (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi there.
I'm moving home to Adelaide from Toronto in Jan 2014.
In the process of finding a reputable shipping company and wondering how your experience with shipping went and who you used?

Thanks!


----------

